# post pics for puppies between 6-7 months here~!!!!!!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is Morgan when she was almost 6 months old. Right before she had her first seizure.


----------



## Handy 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Pic of Levi at 8 months*

Here's a head shot of Levi 8 months to the day, and one at 9 weeks.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Here a few pictures of Bailey at 8-9 weeks and then at 5-6 months and now at almost 7 months.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's Lexi at about 12 weeks...









And here's one taken last week at 7 months...









Note how she still lies like a frog with her back legs stretched out....!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank at around 7 weeks and now at 6 months -


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

8 weeks









6 months









7 months


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's my Molly when she was 6 -7 months old! :wave:





































Her coat was in the messy, curly stage! :


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Teddy the day we got him (08/04/09) at about 8 weeks.










Teddy on 01/07/10 at almost 7 months. He is exactly 7 months old today!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's Molson at 6 months old. The other dog in the 2nd pic is my parents 3 yr old. 







It's so funny to see Molson with hardly any of his tail feathers in!


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like I didn't take very many picture of Hurley at his 6 month mark. :doh::doh::doh:

But these is whatta I've got!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley 14 weeks old








Shelley 7-8 months old
















Shelley now at 19 months old


----------



## piperjak (Jan 13, 2008)

Torie.


----------



## jlthorsen (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a pic of Penny Lane at 10 wks and then 6 months:


----------



## Rocky2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Rocky at about 7 months*

Rocky was a rescue from the local shelter. I think he looks most like a golden but smaller and black nose and ears. Very sweet and smart.


----------



## Themmen (Mar 5, 2015)

10 weeks and 6.5 months.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is Thor in some pictures at 6 months and 7 months. He has changed a lot since then!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------

